# How bad were your wife's "pregnancy hormones"?



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

My wife has always been a little on the combative side, but man, lately we have some fights where I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. Trying to take it in stride -- did anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I can only speak of my x because that's who I had two kids with but she didn't change much. she had some weird cravings....not like eating dirt weird but cravings like pickles and peanut butter as I recall.

She also had this deal where she was constantly hungry but when she would eat it wokld make her nauseous. That only lasted a few months each time but was hard for her.

That was about it. More emotional I would say...we both were with the first one. Nervous of being parents.


----------



## jnyu44 (Feb 13, 2012)

By nature, my wife is very difficult to begin with. Her hormones certainly amplified her emotions during her pregnancy. However, consensus at work seems to be the man's job is to shut up and take it during those 9 months + few months after that. I went that route and things were relatively smooth (ie., she's still difficult but not any more so than usual).

Wish I could give you good advice. But, I still have days where I want to get in the car, drive off forever and never come back.


----------

